# Answering phone while at computer



## ozziebeanie (Jun 24, 2009)

Is it possible to answer your house phone from your computer using your head set to hear and speak I am not talking about Skype or other programs where you can ring a house phone I want to know if I can answer my house phone while at the computer without taking my head set off 

I have, (not right now, as most of my computer equipment is packed till I know where I will be working permanently) or did have the house phone rigged up so if I was listening to music or chatting to someone in voice e.g. msn or yahoo what ever, it rang in my head set over and above anything I was listening to so I would know when the phone rang. (man it was loud, though i guess if you use an amp and speakers/headset it would be louder than normal.)

It gets annoying if you are doing work and have to stop data entry, take off the head set, answer the phone, then when finished the call, put head set back on and try and work out where you where up to in your work.

All I am after is names of programs and/or hardware that i would need to buy to achieve this as I am also looking to upgrade the computers once i am settled somewhere and want to know this info before I venture into doing that.

Thanks

Beanie


----------



## terabytecomputer (Apr 20, 2009)

To point you in what I believe is the right direction, try researching various modems. They often come bundled with software which will allow you to answer your phone from your computer. US Robotics is my preferred modem brand, fwiw.


----------



## ozziebeanie (Jun 24, 2009)

Thanks Terabytecomputer, I will have a look, I know they have phones that can be answered by the computer but I believe you have to have the computer on all the time to keep the line open, where I only want to answer while doing work on the computer and home phone the rest of the time, will let you know what I find out.

Thanks again


----------



## happychic (Jun 1, 2008)

Hi,

I am thinking your talking about a VOIP? Look for a modem that you can plug any handset / phone into. Not sure about the headset tho. 

I think the key is going to be the way you set it all up.

Wish i could be of more assistance esp seeing as you live in the same country as me! 

TC

HC


----------



## ozziebeanie (Jun 24, 2009)

Had trouble finding a contact for Australia so have written an email to ask for a contact here or if someone in the USA can answer my questions, will let you know what answer i get.


----------



## happychic (Jun 1, 2008)

Hi,

I got an email.........is there something else i could help you with?

TC

HC


----------



## ozziebeanie (Jun 24, 2009)

Hi Happychic 

No I am not talking about VOIP, I think with VOIP you have to have your computer on all the time to receive calls, where I want to answer the calls with my computer when at the computer working, but pick up the handset (computer off or on does not matter) and answer a call normally with the handset when not at the computer.

Don't know really if I am getting my point across as to what I want to do, but I know the one where you have to have computer on all the time for the phone to work is not the one I want.

I see you are in Sydney been there once, its huge but only spent the day there shopping between flights.

TC and thanks


----------



## happychic (Jun 1, 2008)

Hi,

To the best of my knowledge - you don't have to have the computer on all the time to use Voip. I think its in the set up. I really don't know about using a headset. If I find out more info i will let you know.

TC

HC


----------



## ozziebeanie (Jun 24, 2009)

Thanks to you both, will let you know how i get on with it all.


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

ozzie,
are you asking about a dial-up modem?
that was a feature with the v.92 spec - modem on hold or some such name

i agree with terabyte about us robotics - [and i like 3com also]
http://www.usr.com/v92/

http://www.modemsite.com/56K/v92moh.asp

whole bunch of info here if you care to sort through it 
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=v92+modem


----------



## ozziebeanie (Jun 24, 2009)

Well first I have to find out if what I want to do, can be done, I am sure its not science fiction, then if it can, what is required, because I am going into this blind I don't know if a fax modem dial up will do it. 

I did use one to rig it so I heard the phone ring in my head set so I would not miss calls, I only wish there was some button on a program I could click and say hello without having to take off the head set and keep loosing my place with my work, thanks for the links will look at them tomorrow its close on 12.30am here, time this chooky went to bed.

Thanks again


----------



## ozziebeanie (Jun 24, 2009)

Ok am reading links this morning and its telling me all about the wonderful things it can achieve being on line using this modem, but I don't want to go on line. I am already on line, are you saying that if I put this modem on the phone line and plug the phone in and hopefully with software that comes with the modem I can answer the phone while at the computer using my headset? 

Its not only products I am after but how it is to be done, is that what you where saying this modem can do?

I am trying to do something here I know nothing about, so excuse the questions.


----------

